# Couple questions on Current model compared to 2014?



## Jetsurly (Mar 12, 2013)

New to the forum here and had a few questions before i pull the trigger on a new Toro PowerMax 726 OE.

I live in Minnesota if that makes any difference. I have been searching and searching and finally found the Toro 726 OE and am pretty impressed and i havent even seen the machine in person yet. I just know that after looking at the build quality of a Craftsman in person, I am pretty disappointed. Toro on the other hand has great motors and reputation. 

I have a good deal pending on a brand new one for $830. 

My questions are :

1. is this a good price?
2. Is there a newer model coming out over the summer/fall of 2013 that would knock the sox off of this blower?
3. Will this fit in the back of my girlfriends VW Tiguan?


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

I looked on consumer reports and it did not rate very well 74, compared to toro 826 which rated really well 84 -Take that for what it is...Big thing I noticed is the 726 doesn't have the easy turn steering and the 826 does this makes making turn much easier. Read a few reviews online and they were mixed with some saying traction wasn't very good. Watched some videos online and it looks like it throws nice.


----------



## Jetsurly (Mar 12, 2013)

I saw and read the same. I'm not one who really needs the easy turning feature, as long as it throws the snow and lasts me years ill be happy. Just trying to think if 830 is a good price or if I should spend it on a different model at fleet farm or an off name brand. Another question is : should I wait until state fair time or until next winter?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you decide not to get the toro get a snowblower that has a good dealer network so if there is a problem with your blower you have some place to take it or get parts from. i don't put much in the consumer report because the majority of us here have older blowers that don't have easy steer. does it throw snow good? can i get it serviced if needed are far more important to me than easy steer. don't know about the blowers from farm fleet but i don't want something they won't carry or even have parts for in a few years. so if you ask me a toro or ariens ( someone said add simplicity ) would be at the top of my shopping list if i were buying a new blower


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

It weighs 175 pounds. It might fit in her VW. It will be an awkward two person job to lift it and roll inside the back. It will probably have to be tilted to lower the handles for clearance.
Ramps might make it easier, but if anything goes wrong during loading or unloading, it will probably land hard and possibly on one of you. A small trailer is a much better option.


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

Can the dealer deliver it for you? One of the benefits of buying new from a dealer.
No need to be a hero with your back, or trash the Tiguan.


----------



## Jetsurly (Mar 12, 2013)

Unfortunetly the dealer is an hour away and already giving me a really good deal. I am thinking it would be easier for all if i rented a small uhaul trailer and just pulled it with my Fusion. That way, everyone is happy and it will be easy to load and unload. 

I am pretty set on this purchase. Just hope i wont regret it!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

your buying a nice blower for a great price, no regrets.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

I personally have an Ariens. Neighbor 2 doors down has the Toro 726. It's awesome, and he paid a helluva lot more than you're paying!! You won't have any regrets. You have a very good machine.


----------



## Jetsurly (Mar 12, 2013)

GreatCanadian said:


> I personally have an Ariens. Neighbor 2 doors down has the Toro 726. It's awesome, and he paid a helluva lot more than you're paying!! You won't have any regrets. You have a very good machine.


Thanks! I feel more confident now investing in this beautiful machine


----------



## Jetsurly (Mar 12, 2013)

Picked it up last night at Home Depot for 809 before tax. Who knew i would get a better deal at home depot


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

To buy that snowblower here, the price is $1100 plus 13% taxes (that's a sale price!!). So ya got a good deal!


----------



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i don't put much in the consumer report


Agreed. Not much at all in fact for a lot of things. 
Its a Toro. 'nough said there.


----------

